# I know I promised...



## gradygirl (Aug 22, 2006)

...but I haaaaaaaaaaaaad to. Sorry bro.

Kip singing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eL_XepF1V4
(sorry about the bad quality, but you know how it is)


----------



## MMiz (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm so lost.


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 22, 2006)

Yeah, me too, cause I posted the wrong darn link.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Llzd8QYkyNc


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 22, 2006)

But you absolutely can't beat this one, even the names are right!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reR2J4Dv9tE&mode=related&search=

<<<<Ducks for cover, again h34r:


----------



## MMiz (Aug 22, 2006)

ffemt8978 said:
			
		

> But you absolutely can't beat this one, even the names are right!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reR2J4Dv9tE&mode=related&search=
> 
> <<<<Ducks for cover, again h34r:


That's perfect!


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 22, 2006)

Napoleon - Stay home and eat all the freakin' chips, Kip.
Kip - Napoleon, don't be jealous that I've been chatting online with babes all day. Besides, we both know I'm training to be a cage fighter.
Napoleon - Since when, Kip? You have the worst reflexes of all time.

Definitely one of the best quotes from that.


----------



## DT4EMS (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh you son of a  beaches............

That was too freakin funny! 

The cage fighter part............... OMG ............. Bwahaha!


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Aug 23, 2006)

DT4EMS said:
			
		

> Oh you son of a  beaches............
> 
> That was too freakin funny!
> 
> The cage fighter part............... OMG ............. Bwahaha!




*You guys are....bad! Not to mention contributing to the deliquency of a middle-aged perv, namely me!  *


----------

